# Dog registration



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

In moving and having alot going on this past spring. I misplaced my dog's registration. How hard is it to get the AKC to send me some more papers so that I can get my dog papered?


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

Did you misplace the registration or the application to register that you received from the breeder? If you never registered the dog and lost the papers the breeder gave you then the breeder will have to get you new papers.

Laura


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

It was the paper from the breeder, I don't know what happened to them. My wife thinks that she thew them away. The problem is the breeder is no longer around. He is singing in Nashville last I heard.


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

Lindsay Robinson? I think I have an email for him.

Laura


----------

